# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  HUAWEI_G7_Firmware_G760-L01_Android 6.0.1_EMUI 4.0_C185B510CUSTC185D003_Middle East&Africa

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 Huawei G7(G760-L01)
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## azizmobile

شكرا جزيلا على الفلاشة

----------


## ghalbehamed

Thank you so much.....
nice link

----------


## khalidsaf

شكرا على الفلاشة

----------


## karusataieb

mercin beauco mon frere

----------

